# Fyre Festival: The Greatest Party That Never Happened



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 7, 2019)

I found the move on Netflix to be a great documentary, and It's nice to see a perspective that includes not only the wealthy people that got screwed, but the workers and locales that got screwed over by this "Festival".

Post thoughts, opinions, memes, and content related to The documentary and Fyre Fest in general here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Kinuki (Mar 6, 2019)

I recommend the Hulu doc "Fyre Fraud" because that one points out that Netflix's "Fyre" was co-produced by one of the company's behind the event...


----------

